

Google celebrates 'Bing day' - jeebusroxors
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/06/10/google-celebrates-bing-day/

======
duck
This might be one of the dumbest things Google has done regarding their
'image/brand'. First, the image they picked sucks and worse it is extremely
pixelated (at least on my monitors, Bing and everything else looks fine). If
you are going to copy Bing you should do it better, and this is clearly not.

------
what
Anyone know how to get rid of the background image without having to sign in?

~~~
duck
<https://www.google.com>

